# more ovals



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Just some more ovals

Hi levon, here's the setup for the oval template,what to use the part that's left over after the oval box,,,one more easy template for the back side of the left over to make it into a oval picture frame.
A pocket is needed to hold the plastic/glass on the back side..

This was some scrap 1/2" thick MDF..

hope it helps 

=======


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

thanks for the post Bob J, ive got it bookmarked. i hope to get better at the ovals soon. 

Maybe, lol


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

A first class job BJ, I think that he who looks in every day will be quite surprised! One thing does puzzle me, there appears to be three different ones, the last one not being made from a single piece. Am I correct in thinking that you were trying different methods?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Harry

Thanks,,,,it's just one item,all made with just one piece of stock,,1/2" thick MDF, to keep it light looking.

The only thing that's different is the square template, made your way with glued up sticks, thanks by the way , it's works great and very easy to make.I was surprise how easy it could be made  and how fast..

Just a note, the picture frame now has square corners on the back side corners to make it easy to set the glass in place easy..put in place with a hammer in corner chisel ,I call it a box chisel,with a tap or two in the corners they are now square..

one more note Harry I'm so amazed what the ski jig can do,and I want to say thanks aging for showing me the way to make it easy with the the ski jig.......some will say but I don't want to make ovals,it can be used in so many ways once you think out side of the box,,,, of what the router can do once you use it out of the router table.. 


========



harrysin said:


> A first class job BJ, I think that he who looks in every day will be quite surprised! One thing does puzzle me, there appears to be three different ones, the last one not being made from a single piece. Am I correct in thinking that you were trying different methods?


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I really am pleased Bob that you now realise that there are routing techniques that in the past have not been generally understood. I take no credit for developing these methods, only for presenting them in a way that everyone can understand. What a pity that the one who did develop these techniques lacks the ability to impart his vast routing knowledge to the masses. Considering the huge captive audience that this forum represents, it was a GARGANTUAN missed opportunity for all concerned.


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

bobj3 said:


> Just some more ovals
> 
> Hi levon, here's the setup for the oval template,what to use the part that's left over after the oval box,,,one more easy template for the back side of the left over to make it into a oval picture frame.
> A pocket is needed to hold the plastic/glass on the back side..
> ...



hi BobJ,

how did you route the decorative edge on the oval and what bit did you use?


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Nice job BJ.... I am anxious to get my skis and holder out and give some of this a try. The pictures make it look so easy and safe. Just got to make time and energy to get after it :wacko:


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

hi Bob!

i had to make my opening bigger to allow 1 1/2 template guides to try the ovals. my bit was not long enough. now with the large guides the collet will go through the guide giving me more depth. so at that point i made some of BobJ's offset rings. i had to get a bigger holesaw set and still have to make some more sizes. it was a hectic weekend and this week is tough at my day job. maybe this weekend.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hey Bud

I use one bit to do it all in one pass and 1/8" bit for the ring around the oval..

It's drop and plunge bit and will cut both parts at one time the oval frame and the lid/plaque in one pass..

CarveWright :: Bits :: 3/8" Classic Ogee
CarveWright :: Bits :: 3/16" Roman Ogee
Ovolo Bit 1/4CR,1CD,9/16CL,1 13/16OL,1/4SH-Sommerfeld's Tools for Wood
CarveWright :: Bits

Many sell this type of bit but I just used the one I had one hand.


========






levon said:


> hi BobJ,
> 
> how did you route the decorative edge on the oval and what bit did you use?


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

did you make the ring first?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi levon

I cut out the oval 1st.with the same guide ( 1 1/2" ) then with the 1/8" bit , I put in a smaller guide (3/8" OD) and when around it with the 1/8" bit to get the ring in place..
Then I flipped it over and use the square template to hog out the back for the glass/plastic.. I just hate glass , I just can't cut it without breaking  I must have 5 or 6 glass cutters.it must a user error thing.. LOL hahaha



=====




levon said:


> did you make the ring first?


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

bobj3 said:


> Hi levon
> 
> I cut out the oval 1st.with the same guide ( 1 1/2" ) then with the 1/8" bit , I put in a smaller guide (3/8" OD) and when around it with the 1/8" bit to get the ring in place..
> Then I flipped it over and use the square template to hog out the back for the glass/plastic.. I just hate glass , I just can't cut it without breaking  I must have 5 or 6 glass cutters.it must a user error thing.. LOL hahaha
> ...


hi BobJ,

thanks for all the help. like i said a while back, i have to study posts and pictures for awhile and let it slowly sink in , lol

at least i saw right away how you hogged out the back with the stick template you built.

as for cutting glass, i have tried, but i usually go get it at a store and let them cut it. i always get 3 sides then the 4th side breaks in an awful pattern for whatever reason and you cant use it!


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I don't claim to be an expert at glass cutting but I do have a lot of success. I dip a finger in turps and wipe it down where the cut is going to be and with steady pressure and a single fast movement of the cutter, a continuous line is scribed, a match stick under each end of the line, a palm placed on each side of the line gives a clean break. I think that it's a case of showing the glass who is boss!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Harry

Thanks
I will try the match stick trick next time...I just tap the glass on the edge of the corner the norm but just about always have more that two parts at the break line.. 
===========




harrysin said:


> I don't claim to be an expert at glass cutting but I do have a lot of success. I dip a finger in turps and wipe it down where the cut is going to be and with steady pressure and a single fast movement of the cutter, a continuous line is scribed, a match stick under each end of the line, a palm placed on each side of the line gives a clean break. I think that it's a case of showing the glass who is boss!


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

i see now what ive been doing wrong on glass cutting, so i can put the hammer back in the toolbox when i am cutting glass. LOL


----------



## RustyW (Dec 28, 2005)

harrysin said:


> I don't claim to be an expert at glass cutting but I do have a lot of success. I dip a finger in turps and wipe it down where the cut is going to be and with steady pressure and a single fast movement of the cutter, a continuous line is scribed, a match stick under each end of the line, a palm placed on each side of the line gives a clean break. I think that it's a case of showing the glass who is boss!



You are on the right track with the turps Harry (actually any oil will work). On a short cut you can just dip the cutter in oil first. If you score the glass with a new cutter and just watch. You will see and hear the score popping, now your narrow score is a wide groove that is harder to break where you want it. That is considered a "hot" cutter, oil cools it. As the cutter wears it will "cool" to a point that you can't score thin glass without pushing so hard it just breaks, but then it works fine for thicker glass. The cutters I use now have a chamber for oil. The head is spring loaded so when making a cut the wheel is against a wick drawing the oil. When I cut ovals I position myself to make it all the way around without stopping. Then gently break your score line. Your not trying to break it out, just break the scored line. Then make 4 cuts to remove the outside scrap. It's very similar to chainsaw carving. I saw a guy carving a bear once and asked "how to do it". He said it's very simple,"Find a log and a chainsaw, and cut off everything that doesn't look like a bear".


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks Guys


I'm not a pro.yet but I did cut up a 12" x 18" piece into little squares,strips,rounds, ovals,S parts,etc....it came down to a using a old cutter,,,I pulled out a new one with 6 cutting wheels on it that I forgot I had...( 6 cutting wheels in the head for spares) and just like that I was cutting glass like a pro..

I put the cutter in the turps and I found out it's not what you can see it's the sound just like welding when you hear the buzzing from the arc just like cooking eggs on a hot plate.. LOL

Now I fell so good about it I going to try some stain glass work that I have been putting off for a long time..

So to say thank you , big time..now I should go out and empty the trash can that's full of glass parts LOL LOL ...


==========


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

bobj3 said:


> Thanks Guys
> 
> 
> I'm not a pro.yet but I did cut up a 12" x 18" piece into little squares,strips,rounds, ovals,S parts,etc....it came down to a using a old cutter,,,I pulled out a new one with 6 cutting wheels on it that I forgot I had...( 6 cutting wheels in the head for spares) and just like that I was cutting glass like a pro..
> ...


give BobJ a few days and he will be posting pictures of the margarita glasses he just built! :jester:


----------

